# Boat Question



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 92 14" crestliner that was recently purchased, after checking it out, I found that there was a crack in the center line of the boat. I haven't been able to find any information regarding what this is called. It is an aluminum V bottom. If you start at the bow, and follow it down there is a spot just under the nose that they rivet on a "protector plate".... What is that called. I have a pic but it not my boat. Just for reference. Runners? Spar? Fin?

Also, does anyone know if they sell these after market?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Keel, keel plate


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I was able to get it welded at Otto's In Moorhead. I will have to redo some rivet work, but they welded on an extra plate to protect the old crack. I will be much happier now. Still dont know if someone sells these after market.


----------

